# Home made cattery from recycled materials



## Bottroll (Sep 27, 2012)

we are having a new stud in a few months time when we start breeding pedigrees again  So made him a new cattery for a grand total of $16 or around £10 uk. We had some wood laying around and tin, door was made from an old bed head.

Start to finish photos 


























































































Casper testing it out


----------



## Bottroll (Sep 27, 2012)

Still have to make a run to attach to the left hand side of the door for cat sunbathing times


----------



## labydird (Aug 1, 2012)

It looks great! Great imagination to use leftover bits and pieces and great DIY skill!


----------



## Bottroll (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you, better then 1000 bucks for one the same size anyway


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i was going to ask what if it rains, will it not leak, but i forgot you're in oz. great idea


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

welldone great idea


----------



## Bottroll (Sep 27, 2012)

We do get rain quite a bit tbh but it is built and located in the direction we rarely get rain fall  roof is water proof and so is left side wall 

And thanks


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Awesome, relly impressive!! Well done.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks good, but does the stud cat live in here forever?


----------



## Bottroll (Sep 27, 2012)

rose said:


> Looks good, but does the stud cat live in here forever?


Yeah we live in Oz so warmer  I have to build a run on to it over the next few weeks, which will give him an extra 6x6 ft of space. The cat in there in the pic lives in the bigger cattery this one will not be in full use till our new stud is older


----------

